# 25Hp merc on LT15



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I just upgraded to a 25HP 4stroke. I have no Idea what prop to put on it. Any ideas? Its a basic setup with the battery forward.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Which 25 hp ?

If merc either a 12 or 13 pitch 

Capt ron is a good source he will make sure you get the right prop ...


----------

